# Chick-Fil-A Sauce



## rvachewlover (May 13, 2020)

I picked up this 8 oz. tub of Chick-fil-A sauce recently. I was wondering if anyone else has used it with their barbecue as a substitute for a mustard coating, mop, or finishing sauce. If you aren't so lucky too have a Chick-Fil-A near you or never tried their sauce it's essentially bbq and honey mustard.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 13, 2020)

That stuff is great on about everything I would assume it would go well with BBQ too.


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 13, 2020)

Personally, I think Raising Canes sauce kicks it to the curb! 
I am thinking though that it would be kind of a waste as a mop or rub coat, it's rather expensive isn't it?  The flavor is going to disappear in a smoke sesh, so I would save it for a finishing sauce.


----------



## rvachewlover (May 13, 2020)

SmokinGumby said:


> Personally, I think Raising Canes sauce kicks it to the curb!
> I am thinking though that it would be kind of a waste as a mop or rub coat, it's rather expensive isn't it?  The flavor is going to disappear in a smoke sesh, so I would save it for a finishing sauce.




Cane's Sauce is good as well! Probably would hold up better in a barbecuing environment. 

I was thinking of using as a mop on split chickens.


----------



## D.W. (May 13, 2020)

rvachewlover said:


> Cane's Sauce is good as well! Probably would hold up better in a barbecuing environment.
> 
> I was thinking of using as a mop on split chickens.



I love that sauce, especially dipping their fries in it. It is pretty thick, if you're going to mop with it, doesn't it need to be thinned out a little? I'm thinking maybe a little vinegar of choice or something. Now I'm curious. Would really like to see a follow up of how you use it.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 13, 2020)

I think Chick-fil-A sauce tastes awesome, but it blows me away that it is more calorie dense than sugar.  Sugar - 2 tblsp = 96 calories.

Yes - I am a calorie counter...don't hate me.


----------



## bill1 (May 13, 2020)

I don't care much for yellow mustard's taste but am always amazed at how well it works as "glue" to hold other spices to meat while at the same time not leaving a noticeable mustard taste in the final product.  So there's some complex flavor chemistry going on at the meat surface.  

While I agree CFA sauces are all great out of the package, I think it will take an experiment to know for sure how well they work here.   Get cooking and report back!


----------



## rvachewlover (May 13, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I don't care much for yellow mustard's taste but am always amazed at how well it works as "glue" to hold other spices to meat while at the same time not leaving a noticeable mustard taste in the final product.  So there's some complex flavor chemistry going on at the meat surface.
> 
> While I agree CFA sauces are all great out of the package, I think it will take an experiment to know for sure how well they work here.   Get cooking and report back!



I like to over mustard brisket, I like the taste with Montreal Steak. Eyeing a chicken smoke on Friday; will try to report back


----------



## rvachewlover (May 13, 2020)

rvachewlover said:


> I like to over mustard brisket, I like the taste with Montreal Steak. Eyeing a chicken smoke on Friday; will try to report back



While we're on the topic, how about pickle juice? Good spritzer/base?


----------



## bill1 (May 13, 2020)

I love pickle juice--never throw it away!  (Lot to be said for black olive and sliced jalapeno brines as well.)  But it's pretty salty...I prefer putting the salt on meat asap since it's the one spice that has a simple enough molecular structure that it really can diffuse in further than just a "smoke ring" of thickness.  

Anything with vinegar makes a good spritz.   I'm using up a gallon of red wine vinegar now I got for cheap at Smart and Final; unfortunately it leaves a brown color on fowl.  Apple vinegar is probably best all around.   Occasionally thin it 50/50 with something sweet like apple juice.  Occasionally add a little Wright's liquid smoke to it as well, but that's our secret, right?


----------

